

The Neural Advantage of Speaking 2 Languages - rglullis
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=bilingual-brains&print=true

======
pan69
I think HN is getting at a point that it needs some clever ajaxy thingy when
posting a link. E.g. on Stackoverflow when you post a question you get a list
of similar/related questions when you start typing in the question title box.

Since most people copy and paste the blog/news titles anyway as the link
title, the chance will be pretty big for a perfect match when you post a link.

~~~
dangoldin
Or penalize resubmitters? For every vote that the resubmitted article gets the
submitter loses a karma point.

It might be a bit overboard but could be interesting to see.

~~~
pan69
That might be a bit to much. I don't think there is a reason to penalize re-
submitters as it's obviously not re-submitted on purpose or to do harm. It's
re-submitted because no one can look at every single link posted here and it's
quite easy to miss something. I mean, for most common folk (like myself)
reading HN is not a day job but a spare time activity. Not all of us are that
fortunate.

------
carbocation
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1067421>

